
A wild PyBoy appears: a GameBoy emulator written in Python - skelliger
https://notamonadtutorial.com/a-wild-pyboy-appears-a-gameboy-emulator-written-in-python-22666762232f
======
ericfrederich
Written in Python2.7 which had its end of life in January

